# Reciever cooling



## bigalsaudio (Aug 27, 2013)

K gang I have some box fans that are currently hooked up with 120 vac toggle switch and was wondering is there any inexpensive way of making it thermostatic controlled ie with a thermostat and possibly a temp display . that sits on top of the reliever and turns the fan on at a set temp of say 80 Fahrenheit or so! Thoughts ideas etc thanks gang Alan also best way to quiet the fans as they are kinda noisey thanks Alan


----------



## TK1990 (Dec 31, 2010)

Depending on how much you want to dig into it, I would look into using an arduino board with a temp sensor and small LED screen (they sell all of these components fairly cheap). This would also power the fans (probably not directly depending on power needed, but you could use a relay). They sell knock-off boards directly from overseas if you're trying to save money - although read that you have decent odds of getting a DOA board.

Regards


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I've heard these work well, they include built in t-stat
http://www.amazon.com/Coolerguys-Cabcool1202-Cooling-thermal-Theaters/dp/B001BEX52Y/ref=pd_cp_pc_2


----------



## bigalsaudio (Aug 27, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> I've heard these work well, they include built in t-stat http://www.amazon.com/Coolerguys-Cabcool1202-Cooling-thermal-Theaters/dp/B001BEX52Y/ref=pd_cp_pc_2


 if I didn't have the fans already that would b great both my pioneer vac 1014 and my onkyo run warm and I no cooler is better so I got a fan on each just running full time when the unit is on trying to make it better thanks Alan


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

My uncle has a pair of Audio Research REF 600 monoblocks. Literally at idle they are running at 700 watts each and typical music listening are running around 1100 watts +/-. Unfortunately he doesn't listen to them during the summer and switches over to the Krell monoblocks during the hot months.

however he made some duct from 6" clear plastic tubing and a home made clear box that sits just over the Ref 600s.... the duct then goes out the side of the room where he houses some quiet fans that suck the heat out of the room and dumps it into the adjacent room. Otherwise the a/c cannot keep up as even in the summer without any heater the room sits around 77 degrees.


----------



## bigalsaudio (Aug 27, 2013)

mikedo said:


> I was looking for this discussion ..


 well I went with the cooler guys two fan system
On my pioneer and single fan for my bedroom onkyo no thermostatic control but cost was a issue! Thanks to all and rock on


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I've run my fans through a relay that powers on with the stack and shuts off 5min after power down. Works very well but a probe would be nice.


----------



## bigalsaudio (Aug 27, 2013)

rab-byte said:


> I've run my fans through a relay that powers on with the stack and shuts off 5min after power down. Works very well but a probe would be nice.


 I went with cooler guys two fan for my big system and single fan for bedroom no temp control runs when the unit is on very quiete though


----------

